# Amano photos



## Minnie (Feb 12, 2005)

I just love looking at these tanks. So beautiful.

Amano photos


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

great pictures- check out my signature for more pictures roud:


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

Is it just me or is Amano style too organize to be "nature" aquarium? I much prefer some of our member tank in the album to Amano tank.


----------

